
Street View: Google given 35 days to delete wi-fi data - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23002166
======
chestnut-tree
Very disappointed that Google were not fined by the UK body. Also disappointed
that the US authorities fined Google such as paltry figure especially when it
found that Google "deliberately impeded and delayed" the US investigation for
months. A fine of $25,000 is pocket change to Google.

Inconsequential fines (and even worse, no fines) send the wrong message to
companies about the severity of their wrongdoing.

